# Easy Vap



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't know if this is where to post this. Could not find a "review" link. 

Just used my Easy Vap from JohnO. Unbelievable...can finish a 20 hive yard in about 45 minutes. The Easy Vap is a real gift to beeks that just cannot afford to spend big $$. It heats up incredibly fast and is easy to set up for the next hives thanks to multiple cups. Best $$ I've spent on bees in a while. My yards are nowhere near power. I bought a 900 watt Tailgater generator from Harbor Freight for $100, cranked it up, plugged the Easy Vap into a hundred foot extension chord and went to work. Took me a tad longer than it will probably take next time as I had to drill the 1/4" holes in all the hives. I would recommend a good respirator and eye protection as twice I had the cup pop off and shoot OA vapor into the air. Once it was my fault as I had not cleared the hole into the hive well. Wood shavings clogged the tip. The other time was because some OA had accumulated from the previous treatment and had clogged the tip. Both I consider to be my fault. It's also not uncommon with any of the vaporizers. 
If you haven't treated with an OA vaporizer, give it a try. I have used the wand type before. It's much slower though but perfect for beeks with 5 or less hives. Anything over 10 hives a vaporizer like JohnO's is a must!


----------



## g8rh8r (Mar 5, 2018)

I picked up my easy vap from John a few weeks ago. He and his wife were super hospitable. Gave us a tour of his bee yard and his house where he makes all his easy vaps. The unit itself is really well made. I used it and it works like a dream. Heats up really fast and vaporizes all the OA in less than a minute. Would be hard to believe at the pro vap for $595 is worth it when you can get this for so much less. Highly recommended


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

theriverhawk said:


> Don't know if this is where to post this. Could not find a "review" link.


The "review" forum at Beesource is called "Consumer Report" which is where I moved this thread. 

The 'breadcrumbs' links towards the top of the page shows the location path:
_Home > Forum > The Exchange > Consumer Report > Easy Vap_


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I would encourage the users of the Easy Vap to use this thread to let me know of any problems you might have had or are having with the vaporizer so that we could possibly still improve the product.
Johno


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Easy Vap users must be happy with their purchase as there have been no complaints to date, However I try to improve on the system when ever I can, There has been a slight change in the vaporizer as the aluminum bar is now bolted to the bottom of the wood insulating block which lowers the outlet more than an inch and this also seems to make the vaporizer more balanced in your hand. I will also be changing a little in the " To Treat " section of the operating instructions. Where it reads ( insert the nozzle into the 1/4" hole, turn the device upside down, insert loaded cap ) this will be changed to Turn the device upside down, insert loaded cap, insert the nozzle of the upside down vaporizer into the 1/4" hole. Is there any more feedback on the silicone caps, mine do not seem to be eroding like the red ones did.
Johno


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

I am very happy with my unit. I have the red caps, and they are becoming brittle and subject to damage from minor scrapes and scratches. I can live with that, I'll accept that the caps are consumables. 
When I need to replace them, I'll look for the upgraded silicone pieces.


----------



## brad5155 (Jan 30, 2019)

theriverhawk said:


> Don't know if this is where to post this. Could not find a "review" link.
> 
> Just used my Easy Vap from JohnO. Unbelievable...can finish a 20 hive yard in about 45 minutes. The Easy Vap is a real gift to beeks that just cannot afford to spend big $$. It heats up incredibly fast and is easy to set up for the next hives thanks to multiple cups. Best $$ I've spent on bees in a while. My yards are nowhere near power. I bought a 900 watt Tailgater generator from Harbor Freight for $100, cranked it up, plugged the Easy Vap into a hundred foot extension chord and went to work. Took me a tad longer than it will probably take next time as I had to drill the 1/4" holes in all the hives. I would recommend a good respirator and eye protection as twice I had the cup pop off and shoot OA vapor into the air. Once it was my fault as I had not cleared the hole into the hive well. Wood shavings clogged the tip. The other time was because some OA had accumulated from the previous treatment and had clogged the tip. Both I consider to be my fault. It's also not uncommon with any of the vaporizers.
> If you haven't treated with an OA vaporizer, give it a try. I have used the wand type before. It's much slower though but perfect for beeks with 5 or less hives. Anything over 10 hives a vaporizer like JohnO's is a must!


I came here specifically to ask if anyone thought that generator would work good with the easy vap!!!!!! Thanks for sharing man! Sounds like i should be good to go


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

brad5155 said:


> I came here specifically to ask if anyone thought that generator would work good with the easy vap!!!!!! Thanks for sharing man! Sounds like i should be good to go


I've run mine on an inverter clipped to my truck battery and plugged into an 80' extension cord. I have one of those HF generators too, but the inverter is much simpler for me. I only have two hives at the yard with no power available.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

theriverhawk said:


> Don't know if this is where to post this. Could not find a "review" link.
> 
> Just used my Easy Vap from JohnO. Unbelievable...can finish a 20 hive yard in about 45 minutes. The Easy Vap is a real gift to beeks that just cannot afford to spend big $$. It heats up incredibly fast and is easy to set up for the next hives thanks to multiple cups. Best $$ I've spent on bees in a while. My yards are nowhere near power. I bought a 900 watt Tailgater generator from Harbor Freight for $100, cranked it up, plugged the Easy Vap into a hundred foot extension chord and went to work. Took me a tad longer than it will probably take next time as I had to drill the 1/4" holes in all the hives. I would recommend a good respirator and eye protection as twice I had the cup pop off and shoot OA vapor into the air. Once it was my fault as I had not cleared the hole into the hive well. Wood shavings clogged the tip. The other time was because some OA had accumulated from the previous treatment and had clogged the tip. Both I consider to be my fault. It's also not uncommon with any of the vaporizers.
> If you haven't treated with an OA vaporizer, give it a try. I have used the wand type before. It's much slower though but perfect for beeks with 5 or less hives. Anything over 10 hives a vaporizer like JohnO's is a must!


I'd add that the hole needs to be completely unobstructed for at least 2 inches.

I've noticed that if the hole is obstructed, the OA will get wasted and accumulate on the edge of the obstruction, and the treatment won't be as effective.

This is very important, as I've noticed as much as 1g (50% of the treatment) can end up getting wasted if there's an obstruction.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

g8rh8r said:


> I picked up my easy vap from John a few weeks ago. He and his wife were super hospitable. Gave us a tour of his bee yard and his house where he makes all his easy vaps. The unit itself is really well made. I used it and it works like a dream. Heats up really fast and vaporizes all the OA in less than a minute. Would be hard to believe at the pro vap for $595 is worth it when you can get this for so much less. Highly recommended


The ProVap 110 is only $485.00 not $595.00. Still more than the Easy Vap but 110 dollars less than you stated.


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

Really depends on where you buy stuff. Some places really mark the price up.


----------



## Don Stamper (Jul 19, 2016)

Nine month review,,,I've been using the Easy Vap for treatment of 90 production hives and usually 20-30 nucs since June 2019 with great success and highly recommend his product. I'ts my belief that he's really offering these more as a effort to help beekeepers than a profitable business so I want to share how great it has worked for me. I have built two tray type vaporizers and two non regulated cup type units myself but they did not work as well as this one. The tray type where useless as far as mite drop counts to boot. The Easy Vap unit has regulated temperature that ensures a perfect cloud of OA that works in a few seconds. I run double deeps and found that holes drilled in the rear near the middle of the two boxes works best for me. I don't plug the hole so when I hit a yard to treat I either start my generator or use a little inverter plugged to a 75 foot cord and plug in the Vap.. Next I take my drill and walk around making sure all the holes are open,, then start treating. I pull my feed cap out of the top, insert the vap unit in the back and in seconds I have white powder covered bees on the landing board and moving around in the top hole. I usually don't even need to wear a veil. My turn around is less than 20 minutes or less if thats all I'm doing. I also find that adding more OA to the cup does not work as well and the correct smaller amount. It takes very little to do a great job. I'm SUPER happy how well it works and even more happy that I only lost 5 hives over winter and most of those where related to other issues and not mites anyway. I think this is the best way to go and much better that a dribble since that can cause a set back for a few days. I greatly appreciate your years of effort to develop and prefect it Johno. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guytongirl41 (11 mo ago)

johno said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, I would encourage the users of the Easy Vap to use this thread to let me know of any problems you might have had or are having with the vaporizer so that we could possibly still improve the product.
> Johno


Hi looking to buy one of your Vape guns ??


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Look here...........










Johno's latest Easy Vap and Pallet Vap


I have a very limited amount of Easy Vap and Pallet Vap units available at present. If you do want a vaporizer please send an email to [email protected] I intend to continue to make a few of these as a retirement project depending on the availability of components. ***The Easy Vap is for...




www.beesource.com


----------



## GeneG (Jun 20, 2020)

johno said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, I would encourage the users of the Easy Vap to use this thread to let me know of any problems you might have had or are having with the vaporizer so that we could possibly still improve the product.
> Johno


I just emailed you about ordering one!


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I have just replied to your email Gene.


----------

